# Knicks New Slogan



## USSKittyHawk

OK guys, we need a new slogan. The Big Apple is so damn boring, and I'm so sick of looking at it. List a couple of slogans and if we get enough positive feedback then we will create a poll and vote. I'm a list of couple of my ideas here:

New York Knicks: Where The GM Overpays And The Players Under Play. :biggrin: 

New York Knicks: The Soap Opera Continues

New York Knicks: The Pink Slip Era :biggrin: 

New York Knicks: LB Was Just Wrong

New York Knicks: Zeke To The Rescue

New York Knicks: Back To Respectability

New York Knicks: Playoffs or Bust

New York Knicks: New Leader, New Results

New York Knicks: Ping Pong Balls Are Not An Option


----------



## Truknicksfan

> New York Knicks: Where The GM Overpays And The Players Under Play.


Kitty I nearly fell out of my seat cause I was laughing soo hard. :laugh: 

New York Knicks: A Better Tomorrow. :angel:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

New York Knicks: Our backup center can EAT yours!

New York Knicks: A rotation away


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

New York Knicks: Nate Robinson is the glismp of light at the end of a very dark tunnell.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

How about? New York Knicks: The Return To Mecca


----------



## Truknicksfan

> New York Knicks: The Return To Mecca


Gets my vote times 2000!!!

Who else like that one? Cause I love it. GJ Gotham.


----------



## ChosenFEW

Knicks: hate it or love it our payroll's on top....




Knicks: Now or never


knicks : You're FIRED!....we could even have a pic of donald trump on there


----------



## Kiyaman

The Slogan must relate to:

The main reason the Knicks will have a good successful 2006-7 season 
will be because the Owner, Manager, Coaching-Staff, and Players will all be on the *SAME-PAGE!    * 

[B]"The SAME-PAGE Knicks" :clap: :banana: :clap: :cheers:  [/B]


----------



## knicksfan

New York Knicks: The Return To Mecca


----------



## Truknicksfan

> New York Knicks: The Return To Mecca


 :yes:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I don't think we're going to top that one.


----------



## Kiyaman

Gotham2krazy said:


> How about? New York Knicks: *The Return To Mecca*



I guess * "The Return To MECCA" * maybe the best call. I Like it, *but * 

*The Knick (Ego) Players need a Slogan to remind them daily that they are apart of a WINNING Franchise thats why I say, * 

*  "The SAME-PAGE Knicks"  *


----------



## Kiyaman

Oh yeah, the slogan *"The Same-Page Knicks" * means the Owner, Management, Coaches, and Players are all working together, so James Dolan & Steve Mills would jump on this slogan by producing & supporting it to keep their Names in the Media on the positive side. 

But they will probably do the same for *"The Return TO Mecca".*


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Ok, I guess we go with that one unless anyone else has objections. I'll just wait until later on to shoot DaBullz a PM to change it.


----------



## E.H. Munro

It's too late for _We Aspire to Lose Our (Ping Pong) Balls_?


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

New York Knicks: Where The GM Overpays And The Players Under Play.

gets my vote


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!!

New York Knicks: Technical foul on Larry


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!!

ClippersRuleLA said:


> New York Knicks: Where The GM Overpays And The Players Under Play.
> 
> gets my vote



thats the slogan for a knicks forum on another site. does it still count


----------



## KVIP112

New York Knicks: Where We Look Down On Brown


----------



## CFrye7

Gotham2krazy said:


> How about? New York Knicks: The Return To Mecca


I like this one


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94

Kitty said:


> New York Knicks: Ping Pong Balls Are Not An Option


I like this one a lot. I would also vote for the Mecca one.

What about...
New York Knicks: We Ain't Dead Yet
or
New York Knicks: Real Fans Stick Through the Tough Times
or
New York Knicks: The Legendary


----------

